# General > AquaTalk >  Alleged sabotage kills fish at koi competition.

## vinz

Even the hobby is not free of malice and politics. Second attack on the victim's fishes.

http://sg.news.yahoo.com/cna/2010011...a-231650b.html

----------


## Aquanoob

When it is about Fame and Fortune, all things can happen.
I read in the news that the fishes don't belong to just one owner, but a few owners who "lend" the fishes for the competition. Now the owner
has to pay back his own koi to those he borrow from.

----------


## stormhawk

Pretty sad when some folks can't accept losing and have to resort to such despicable tactics. Makes one think what's the use of having competitions.

----------


## juke

This is bad. Some people just can't accept losing.  :Embarassed:

----------


## barmby

In fighting has long exist in the singapore koi community. end of day competition, where individuals claim or fight for their "own " fishes when comes to collection time.

btw, it's the hobby for the very rich. the singapore competiton fish can fetch up to S$20k. japanese version up to S$100k.

----------


## blue33

Maybe i can share what i heard, a different version. Their tank was in the last(same thing happen previously), and the water to fill up to the last and the anti-chlorine to take effect need sometime before the fish introduce, by the time their tank fill up is already over 24hr. No time to acclimatise the fish at all.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Maybe i can share what i heard, a different version. Their tank was in the last(same thing happen previously), and the water to fill up to the last and the anti-chlorine to take effect need sometime before the fish introduce, by the time their tank fill up is already over 24hr. No time to acclimatise the fish at all.



i know where and who you heard this from :Grin:  :Grin:  I was there too :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Fuzzy

> In fighting has long exist in the singapore koi community. end of day competition, where individuals claim or fight for their "own " fishes when comes to collection time.
> 
> btw, it's the hobby for the very rich. the singapore competiton fish can fetch up to S$20k. japanese version up to S$100k.


Do these fish collectors even breed the koi? Far as I'm aware they just pay serious cash for the koi and just toss them in a pond to grow out and for show.

----------


## LauHau

For hobbist, fish keeping is joy, for business man, is business, anything can happens too

----------


## Shadow

so howis the investigation result?

----------


## Zenislev

When there is people around, there will be politics....really sad to hear such news.

----------


## hkh

Whatever happened, it's the poor fishes that lost their lives for nothing.....  :Embarassed:  :Crying:

----------


## Blue Whale

I side blue33.

Seriously I do not think you can "poison" the water and get away with it. I really think it's about the quality of the water. I do not hear, I read. Jumping into sabotage conclusion is just a human reaction thing. It's like your pc kena virus the first reaction is "WHO HAVE BEEN TOUCHING MY PC!". I think you get what I mean. Still, the organisers are really dumb on keeping fish, koi or not koi.

----------

